# Inshore fishing for offshore fish



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

After getting the line out of the prop Fred and I headed for some inshore action. First off we needed to catch some bait. We stopped by the jetties to try for some pinfish but only managed one. From there we went into Ft Mcrae to look for some bait. We beached the boat and walked down the shore with the cast net. After a few minutes we had a bucket full of bull minnows, glass minnows, croakers, and small pinfish. We headed out to a spot in the bay to look for some Snapper. Right away the bite was pretty good. Fred had a nice Snapper straighten out his small circle hook and I got broke off a few times. Fred hooked up to a good fish on 8lb test and eventually landed a nice 21 inch Red Snapper.










After releasing a few undersized Snapper and Grouper Fred caught a nice Flounder to add to the box. The bite slowed down after that but Fred did add another Snapper about 16.5 inches. Fred wanted to catch another King so we headed out to the Massachusetts to catch some bait. It was pretty rough so we took it slow on our way out. Live bait was hard to come by but Fred managed to catch 4 Threadfin's while I drove the boat. We set up a drift starting by the buoy by the Mass. I didn't have my inshore tackle on the boat and thats were my steel leader was. I looked around the boat and eventually found an old used steel leader and we started up our drift. About 20-30 minutes go by then the reel starts screaming. Fred grabbed the rod tightened the drag and set the hook. Instantly the leader shredded and the fish was lost. I looked around the boat and found another leader that was in better shape. We set up another drift but after 30-45 minutes with out a hit Fred starting feeling a little green so we headed back to the dock. Total for the day 2 Red Snapper and 1 Flounder.

Fast forward to Monday morning. Duayne and I meet up with Milton and Fred at Outcast. We head to Sherman Cove to launch the boat then off to Ft Mcrea for some bait. We caught some croakers, mullet, glass minnows and one pinfish for bait. We seen some action in the cove so we fished in there for a while. Milton was catching some large Sea Robins andI caught a nice Flounder. We caught a couple more Flounder but they were too small so we moved down the cove to see if we could find some more. No luck there but we did catch a few ladyfish while trying. Off we go to one of our favorite spots in the bay. The wind and current were light and fighting each other so it made for a nice slow drift. Duayne, Fred and I were using the small minnows and Milton had the pinfish down on the Grouper stick. We caught a few undersized Snapper and some catfish then Miltons pole doubles over. After a good fight we net a nice Gag Grouper.










After that fish we set up another drift. On this drift Fred caught a nice 22 inch Red Snapper on cut bait.










By this point we are low on bait so we head back to Ft. Mcrea. Duayne and I walked down the beach with the net while Fred and Milton stayed in the boat and caught pinfish. After about an hour or so we had plenty bait and headed back to the spot. This time the drift was too fast so we anchored up. Milton and Fred dropped down live pinfish down on the Grouper sticks and Duayne and I used the ultra lights for snapper. It didn't take long and Fred was bowed up with a good fish. He gets it to the boat and its Grouper #2.










We got back to fishing and I boated 2 more keeper flounder. A little while later Milton bows up on another nice fish. While he is fighting his fish Fred bows up as well. I grabbed the net and just as Milton gets his Grouper to the boat the hook pulls and off he goes. Seconds later Fred gets his to the boat and in the cooler goes Grouper # 3.










A little while later Duayne gets in on the action and catches 2 keeper Red Snapper. Then I hook up with a nice Grouper on the ultra light with 8lb test. I fought it for a while and was finally making some ground when the leader broke.:doh That would have been the catch of a lifetime and I almost had him. Thats OK, we had an incredible box by that point so I was stillin good spirits. We kept on fishing and Iadded a nice Mangrove to the box. A little while later Fred with the hot hand bows up again and pulls in Grouper #4. After that the bite died completely. Fred still wanted to catch another King so we headed for the Mass. It wasn't as rough as the day before but we were all tired and didn't want to get beat up again so we headed for the jetties to see if we could catch a couple more Mangroves. Fred caught one that was too small and Duayne got rocked by a nice one. Fred also caught a baby Black Grouper which was cool to see. There was some mullet swimming around so we netted a few to add to the box and eventually called it a day. Total for the day: 4 Gag Grouper, 3 Red Snapper, 3 Flounder, 1 Mangrove, and 7 Mullet.










By far the best day we've ever had in the bay. We were back to Sherman Cove by about 4:30 or so, cleaned the boat then Milton took us out to eat.We had a great 3 days of fishing and hope they come back down in the future to do it again.


----------



## Digillio (Jun 22, 2009)

dang matt cant wait to see the monday report


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, what a great day in the bay. great report and pics.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome report. Glad yall nailed them.


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice fish, I run a lot further out forsimilar ones.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a great Catch, really nice looking fish...Way To go!

<P align=center>That Makes you *Kings of the Bay* catch this week!<P align=center><P align=center>


----------



## 2_Much_Time (Jun 14, 2009)

This gives guys like me hope. Beautiful harvest!!! Looks like you guys know all the right spots.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Damn, fine mess of fish! WELL DONE!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Cheese and rice your good!!!!!! I think you would give the Recess guy's some Grouper competition!!!!! :clap You need to go with them one day. 

Gotta go with me too..... Please, please, please..... :banghead


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a nice mess of fish especially for the bay.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Matt what are you doing FISHING MY SPOToke:toast, Jk Nice report Gald you guys hade some fun & Got some fish I Have gotten a lot of Fish where you were at Don't tell anybody!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Damn nice fish


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow. :clap


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job - great report and pics!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

:bowdown

That's it, that's all I can say.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

You guys are putting the offshore fishermen to shame. Nice fish!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

wow thats a real nice box of fish right there!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

hell yea matt.......awesome report and pics.:bowdown


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome report and pics. Those are some GREAT fish for the bay.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Grouper fishing with eight pound test in the bay! That is the kind of report that makes you want to take your rods and break them over your knees. Absolutely mind boggling. I honestly wonder why you even bother running out into the gulf. You catch more grouper in one day in the bay than I will catch in one year of running all over the Gulf. Congratulations on a spectacular day.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

You guys are awesome. Congrats! I fished a little in the bay yesterday and caught 1 flounder. I thought it was a slow day. Little did I know. I did see a king jump - you should have tried in the bay foryour king considering your hot hand. Probably would have gotten him there.


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report! Read like an article in Florida Sportsman Magazine. I love how you kept going back for MORE bait when you ran out, instead of just calling it a day. The fish are out there, just have to spend more time on the water and less time on line.


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, that's one fish box full!! Good work:letsdrink


----------



## irritation point (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Fish,had to be fun!!!


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

Dang!!! I need to get me some good inshore spots like that. Good job guys.:clap


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like a great trip. Fun to catch big fish on light tackle!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

In the Bay , is that place "Kayak-able" ?? :letsdrink ... looking for some places to Fish :letsparty


----------

